# The Lady: Lory Del Santo. Tutti gli episodi. Video Streaming



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)

The Lady è la produzione di Lory Del Santo che sta facendo parlare tutto il popolo di internet. Si tratta di una "Web Series", presente su Youtube, in 10 puntate. Tra i protagonisti dell'interno cast, l'ex tronista Costantino Vitagliano e Natalia Bush

The Lady ha avuto delle recensioni estremamente positive: da diversi portali specializzati è stata addirittura definita un "capolavoro della cultura internet". Altri hanno usato il termine "Geniale".

Naturalmente, la web series va presa per quello che è. Non può essere certo giudicata con un occhio intellettuale. 

Lory Del santo si è occupata della regia, della sceneggiatura, del montaggio, del soggetto, della fotografia e dei costumi.

*Qui in basso, dal secondo post in poi, tutti e 10 gli episodi di The Lady in streaming da Youtube. Video.*


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Episodio 10 qui in basso al secondo post*


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)

....


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2014)

Non riesco a guardarlo, sarò prevenuto ma dopo il primo episodio mi sembra di vedere un *****..Girato male, musiche da *****, recitazione oscena..le web series di Michael Righini sono un miliardo di volte meglio anche solo per recitazione e regia


----------

